# Fuji Cross (2004): Opinions?



## MDnMD (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm basically new to cross and wanted any & all opinions on the 2004 model Fuji Cross. Link attached (Fuji Cross 2004) I've got a good financing offer from a local shop but, though road/mtn choices are plenty, I'm pretty much limited to the Fuji for a cross bike. Thanks (in advance) for your replies!


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

It seems to be nicely equipped for the price. It is better equipped than the Trek X01 but the Trek may be lower priced. I don't think one should go with lower grade components as on the X01. Speaking for myself, I am short and the Fuji geometry in its smallest size gives me sufficient standover height. Some frame geometries don't (for me). I am also a "Clydesdale" and the hesitation that I have about the Fuji is the frame material. I know from my research that the rear triangle is 6061 Aluminum and I suspect that the main frame must be something similar. The next jump up in price results in frames that are in the 7000 series of Aluminum and I think this is where I am headed (from the perspective of a being a Clydesdale). I don't think a lightweight cyclist would have a problem with the Fuji.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

MDnMD said:


> I'm basically new to cross and wanted any & all opinions on the 2004 model Fuji Cross. Link attached (Fuji Cross 2004) I've got a good financing offer from a local shop but, though road/mtn choices are plenty, I'm pretty much limited to the Fuji for a cross bike. Thanks (in advance) for your replies!


Do you have any Kona retailers in the area? Jake The Snake is a very fine piece of equipment & it is cheaper than the Fuji (at least, here in Montreal, QC).


----------



## jhr (May 31, 2002)

*Just got one*

It is light and stiff. It is as nice as anything out there.

jhr


----------



## snwbdrhoon (Oct 15, 2002)

i think it looks solid. i remember seeing a lot of good feedback on the 03 model...

good specs esp. with a carbon fork... although i prefer straight blades...


----------



## joe hunt (Mar 17, 2004)

*x-fusion*



giro_man said:


> It seems to be nicely equipped for the price. It is better equipped than the Trek X01 but the Trek may be lower priced. I don't think one should go with lower grade components as on the X01. Speaking for myself, I am short and the Fuji geometry in its smallest size gives me sufficient standover height. Some frame geometries don't (for me). I am also a "Clydesdale" and the hesitation that I have about the Fuji is the frame material. I know from my research that the rear triangle is 6061 Aluminum and I suspect that the main frame must be something similar. The next jump up in price results in frames that are in the 7000 series of Aluminum and I think this is where I am headed (from the perspective of a being a Clydesdale). I don't think a lightweight cyclist would have a problem with the Fuji.


 the fuji frame on the cross is made of a alloy called x-fusion which contains magnesium, silicon and copper. this material is much stronger than a 6000 or 7000 aluminum frame, plus it does't lose strengh when welded


----------



## cxrcr (Jul 21, 2002)

*If it fits, it is a hard package to beat.*

I have a 2003 frame built up with full Dura-ace. This past season I raced it in everything from the typical local cross courses to the epic Iron Cross in PA. Having ridden everything from old Alans to steel Bianchis to Redlines and Empellas, I can say that it is as good as anything else on the market. The geometry and size options fit me perfect and it handles very predictably in every situation that I have put it. I wouldn't hesitate buying another. It doesn't have the ooowww--wooow appeal that other brands might have, but this is cyclocross and I'd prefer a functional well-fitting bike over a gucci P.O.S. anyday.

For the complete bike, the stock component choice is perfect for a starter bike. 105 components and Ritchey wheels are dependable and will get you through a few cross seasons without complaint. If I bought the complete bike, my first upgrade would be an ultegra/reflex wheelset with Tufo's for racing and keep the Ritchey wheels in the pit for backup. The bar-top levers also seem kinda cheap but I am not much of a fan of them anyway.

The only thing that I can complain about is that the pretty stout chainstays stick out far enough that my ankle brushes them sometimes. I have never noticed it while racing or riding but have since noticed brush marks on both sides going through the paint. This also might have more to do with my pedaling motion while manouvering the bike through sloppy muddy corners and my eggbeater cleats being set for the most float, but thought it was worth mentioning. 

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## MDnMD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*

First, thanks to those that replied! Second, WOW! This forum is great. I'm used to posting and then waiting for days for just a single response. But, I got an almost immediate response in here. Thanks again and, fyi, I'm off to get my new Fuji Cross tomorrow! Well, at least plunk down some ca$h and get it ordered (should be about a week until it gets to the shop)


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

MDnMD said:


> First, thanks to those that replied! Second, WOW! This forum is great. I'm used to posting and then waiting for days for just a single response. But, I got an almost immediate response in here. Thanks again and, fyi, I'm off to get my new Fuji Cross tomorrow! Well, at least plunk down some ca$h and get it ordered (should be about a week until it gets to the shop)


Be sure to post a pic, if you can, & to write a review too in the reviews section of this board.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fuji*

I don't know what size you need but there's a Dura Ace equipped Fuji Team cx bike on ebay for 700 bones. it's a 58. just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I too was in a similar dilema recently. Check out the spreadsheet I created when I was doing my research before I replaced my cyclocross frame. The previous writer was correct in stating that the Fuji, the bike frame I ultimately selected, has a great TT length with out sacrifacing Stand Over Height. At a 54cm size the Fuji has an effective TT of 55cm and a standover of 30.9 inches. (I changed all the SO heights to inches so that I could use the information based on my own inseam. All other measurements are in MM.) 
I rode nearly half of the bikes listed below and the Fuji fit me the best. Grab that bike, ride it hard, and replace components or wheels as needed. Good luck. 

Frame ST Length	TT Length SO Heigh Wheel Base Seat Tube Angle

55 cm Lemond Poprad	550	562	31.6	1015	73	
56 cm Empella Bonfire	560	545	31.1	N/A	N/A	
55 cm Empella Bonfire	550	530	31	N/A	N/A	
54 cm Empella Bonfire	540	525	30.9	N/A	N/A	
55 cm Bianchi Cross Concept	550	559	31.5	1020	73	
52 cm Bianchi Cross Concept	520	539	30.5	1005	74	
53 cm Felt F1 X 530 540	31.4	1008	73.5	
52 cm Ridley Crossbow 560	550 
54cm Fuji Cross 547 ct	551	30.9	1013	74.5	
54cm Salsa Las Cruces	540	553.5	32.5	1018	73	
52cm Salsa Las Cruces	520	538	31.8	1003	73


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

*fujiliciuos*

Howdy,

I got a 2003 fuji cross frame and built it up with campy centar and record parts...It is a nice bike. I chose the frame because it fit like a road bike. I mean that a 56 fuji cross has about the same stand over height and top tube length as my 56cm cannondale. For the price I think the Fuji is a great value. the Carbon fork is very nice, as is the rest of the frame set. The ride is not as quick as my cannondale and a bit more harsh over the bumps, but over all it is hard to beat. You could race the 2004 bike with very little upgrading needed.


"pure Joy"


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

> the fuji frame on the cross is made of a alloy called x-fusion which contains magnesium, silicon and copper. this material is much stronger than a 6000 or 7000 aluminum frame, plus it does't lose strengh when welded


While that's true for what Fuji calls the "main frame", according to the specs on their website, the "rear triangle" is "Fuji custom butted and tapered 6000 series aluminum".


----------



## grotonbw (Apr 13, 2004)

*I race mine stock*

I went to the Verge New England Cx series race in Northampton, MA last Nov. Cx looked like too much fun so after research I went out and bought a 2004 Fuji Cross. I raced it stock with Time ATAC Carbon pedals. I replaced the stock bars with some Richey cross bars (stock bars were way too narrow for me). First time came in 15th in the "C" race. Next time came in 5th in the "B" masters. Bottom line, for the money you won't find a better "starter" cross bike and you can race it out of the box.


----------

